# na čemž má podíl



## artimedoros49

Hello,

The above is taken from an article on iDNES.cz. I can make no sense of it and would appreciate some help. Below is the context.

Ta Karlovarský kraj řadí po Praze k nejnavštěvovanějším regionům republiky, *na čemž má* *podíl* i lázeňství, které kraj proslavilo po celém světě.

_The Karlovy Vary region ranks after Prague as the most visited region of the Czech Republic, *in which it has a share* and spa resorts, which make the region famous throughout the world._

Unless “*i” *_(lázeňství – nom.)” _doesn’t mean “*and*_” _but “*also*_”, _and the clause means something like: _The Karlovy Vary region ranks after Prague as the most visited region of the Czech Republic, *which also has (the lion’s) share of spa resorts *(lázeňství – gen.), which make the region famous throughout the world._

Thank you


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi,

yes, "i" here means "also" or "among others". "Čemž" refers to the region being most visited, so the meaning is moreorless: The KV region ranks as second most visited, the reason for this being (among others) the spas, renowned throughout the world... (more literally something like "this being contributed to also by the spa industry")


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yep, agree with Mori.cze. Just to expand a little on the grammar issues here, lázeňství is the *subject* (not the object) of "má podíl" in the second clause, so not "in which it has a share, and spas ... " but "in which spas, too, have a share ..."

"....k nejnavštěvovanějším regionům republiky, *na čemž má* *podíl* i lázeňství, které kraj proslavilo po celém světě.
Rewritten in clumsy English word order to illustrate the grammar:
"....k nejnavštěvovanějším regionům republiky, a lázeňství, které kraj proslavilo po celém světě, má na tom taky podíl.
"... the most frequently visited regions of the country, and its spas, (which .....) also have a part to play in that.

Your translation of the first part of the sentence (_The Karlovy Vary region ranks ...) _is not quite correct. "T*a* Karlovarsk*ý* kraj řadí po Praze ..." This is a feminine determiner (ten/*ta*/to) _*appearing*_ to (but in fact this is not the case) qualify a masculine adjective and noun (Karlovarsk*ý* kraj) which is impossible. In fact Karlovarský kraj is the *object*, (not the subject) of řadí. "Ta" [= statistika návštěvnosti] is the subject, so not "the KV area ranks...", but "it (ta) ranks the KV area".

The clue is in the _*previous*_ sentence: "To, že se úroveň služeb v regionu daří dlouhodobě držet na dobré úrovni, nejlépe dokumentuje *statistika* návštěvnosti. *Ta* Karlovarský kraj řadí po Praze k nejnavštěvovanějším regionům republiky, na čemž má podíl i lázeňství, které kraj proslavilo po celém světě." "Ta" is functioning here as a pronoun, referring to "statistika", its antecedent.
_The fact that the region (....) is best documented by the visitor statistics. They rank the Karlovy Vary area as one of ...
_
Czech word order is freer than English word order. One of its main purposes is to convey the right emphasis, and that's what it's doing here.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you both so much


----------

